# أحد التجربة



## جورج كرسبو (7 أبريل 2006)




----------



## †gomana† (8 أبريل 2006)

*الله جميلة اوى ياجو*
*ميرسيه ليك وربنا معاك*


----------



## blackguitar (8 أبريل 2006)

*صورة جميله يا جو *
*ميرسى اوى*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (8 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ياجومانة على مرورك
شكرا يابلاك على مرورك

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ارووجة (14 أكتوبر 2006)

الصورة فظيعة اوي

ربنا يباركك


----------



## جورج كرسبو (14 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على مرورك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ررررررررررووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## جورج كرسبو (19 أكتوبر 2009)

اسف جدا على التاخير كان عندى ظروف جامدة والحمد لله عدت على خير وانا خطبت وهتجوز فى شهر 4

شكرا على الرد ابن الكنيسة


----------



## جورج كرسبو (19 أكتوبر 2009)

كلكم معزومين


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2009)

راااائعه


جدا جدا جدا

*شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــرا*​


----------



## جورج كرسبو (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يانهيسى


----------



## IIsadbirdII (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*تصدق يا جورج انا اول ما دخلت استغربت وقلت هو فين الموضوع اصلا ... يعني اية اية مكتوبة علي صورة وخلاص ....


لكن لما بصيت في الصورة كويس واستوعبت الموقف بجد جسمي قشعر.....

واحلي حاجة عجبتني في تصميم الصورة نظرة ربنا بالزاوية دي بالزات لاني عمري مشفتها في صورة جاهزة 

وكون انك تطلعها بالشكل دة وشايلة جواها المعني دة بجد اشهدلك بيها

ربنا يباركك يا جورج...


والف الف مبروك علي الجواز وباذن ربنا يكون بيت عالصخر....*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

